# Helllo to you all



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there, Another new member here. My Wife and I are currently looking for a decent sized motorhome, possibly a big old Hymer. We aim to sell our house within the next 12mths and go a travelling, using mainly wildcamping sites across Europe. we hope to learn an awful lot from the site, and  hope that you will be able to help with our many questions.

Thanks in advance


Wally and Helen


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Wally and Helen welcome to the site. I'm sure you will find the people on here as friendly and helpful as I have.

Best of luck with your planned adventure.

 When looking for the right Motorhome it may well be worth looking at some of the older "C" class American stuff. They seem to make better use of space and be better equiped than the European ones and you get a lot more for your money, plus if you are looking at slightly older vehicles, parts supply (from America but plenty of specialists who import parts) is generally much better.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks very much for welcome Geoff. 

I have looked at a few American RV's what concerned me was the fuel consumption. I need to get at least 25-30mpg or it could end up very expensive. Have you any suggestions as to particular makes etc 

Cheers

Wally


----------



## lenny (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome, Hazy-Thoughts,  You've come to the best site if you want to learn more about wilding.
I've learned a hell of a lot in the short time I've been a member.
I admire what you're planning to do in the future and will be watching with interest ,you're questions and answers.

Good luck to you both..Lenny


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 3, 2008)

hi and welcome, you have joined a realy good site as others have said. how about a merc based m/home usualy bullet proof mechanicals, and if spending time in europe well parts will be no probs also plentiful over here.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guy's for the welcome. Dont worry about the questions I have a million and one of those  It seems the more I find out the more there is to learn.
Graff glad to hear you recommend Hymer's as they are my first choice. I love the layout of the s700's as they seem to offer a very good layout. Obviously we dont want to be tripping over each other all the time, the trouble is it seems that space costs. I dont want to buy avehicle that is too old and not sure that I can afford a nearly new vehicle either. Dilema's dilema's 

Look forward to chatting with you over the next little while.

Wally


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 4, 2008)

Hazy-thoughts said:


> Thanks very much for welcome Geoff.
> 
> I have looked at a few American RV's what concerned me was the fuel consumption. I need to get at least 25-30mpg or it could end up very expensive. Have you any suggestions as to particular makes etc



Hi Wally, sorry it's taken a while to get back to you.

To expand a little and express a few personal thoughts on my previous post, I realise from your posts that you obviously realise that for fulltiming both space and weight are important issues.

An often overlooked element of "space" is the feeling of "space" not just the actual space as measured with a tape measure. Somewhere that feels more roomy will be a lot more relaxing if you are cooped up for several days due to bad weather as no doubt you will be at some time on an extended trip. From my admitedly limited experience I feel that the Yanks seem to achieve this slightly better.

For full timing the amount of equipment you would wish to carry is going to be greater than that just for holidays, although this may be possible in a 3.5 tonne camper I would think something with at least 5 Tonne gross is more realistic. 

On the issue of fuel consumption, from your other posts I see you are considering a Hymer S700, I could be wrong but I believe that this is based on a 5T merc chassis with the 2.9 Ltr engine. Although I have limited knowledge of its use in motorhomes if its the set up I think, from commercial experience, I would be suprised is you would achieve more than 20MPG.
This brings the consumption of American RV's, I am talking 7 - 8Mtr "C" class not the big 10Mtr+ RV's, a little nearer. If you are looking at for instance at early 90's petrols, 14 - 15 MPG is quite achievable, converted to run on LPG this would give (in the UK) runing costs equivelent to approx 30MPG on diesel. The equivalent cost in Europe would be less as the price difference is less, but even where diesel is cheaper cost equivalents should be in exess of 20MPG. (Hope that makes sense) If you could find a GMC/Chevy base with 6.2/6.5Ltr diesel with 700R4 (4 speed auto) 20 - 22Mpg is typical, usual found next to the hens teeth and rocking horse manure.


Please do not feel I am trying to influence you, as all I am trying to do is point out that for the vehicle size I believe you are looking at that the American stuff could well be worth checking out.

Couple of other points worth checking out particularly if you intend wilding for several days at a time, is the size of the water tanks, including black and grey as well as fresh, also the gas (LPG) tank. If you are touring through different countries I feel that a fixed tank, (filled from autogas pump) is essential, Spain being an exeption to this. I would suggest about 70Ltr is a decent size.

These I would like to point out are just some personal thoughts that I considered to be worth throwing into the melting pot for you and others to consider or reject as you see fit, but I do hope there may be small point you may find of value.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 5, 2008)

very well put geoff ,that will have helped hazy-thoughts i think.that is one thing with this site,all the different  oppinions on all available m/homes. and no one says one make is any worse than another as we all have vairied motors ourseves.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 5, 2008)

Geoff,
What can I say, Thank you very much, your input is certainly giving me food for thought. Please don't worry about swaying me, as I have a totally oppen mind at the moment. I like the Hymer from what I have seen of them. Reviews and reports are always favourable, Most are winterised, combined with layout, build quality and everything else they offer, they seemed the ideal van for the job. 
Your post has been most helpful and I will certainly have a look down the American route and see what they have to offer. I guess if I am honest I have always assumed they would be gas guzzlers without looking into them too deeply. They certainly have all the trimmings and fittings, very plush some of them, I just saw one with a bathtub 

That, Mandrake, is exactly the reason I joined a forum. This appears to be the best I have found specific to what we are doing. 
The members seem a friendly bunch, and hopefully, unless Geoff's Brother own's a American Dealership, the reviews, answers, and opinions are unbiased, honest and as such a damn sight more useful than many other means of sourcing info.

Thanks very much again to you both

Wally


----------



## Nosha (Jan 15, 2008)

I shouldn't go down the petrol RV route if you want MPG. Our little 25ft Winnebago Warrior only gave 11.3mpg!!!!!! Mind you those with diesel said they 'only' got 14-15mpg.
But can you expect anything else with a 7.4ltr V8!!??!!
Our 2.0ltr D  E reg Autosleeper gave 22-24mpg & our Fiat 2.8Jtd gives 24-29mpg, hope that helps.

Good luck with your search. Nosha


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome Hazy-thoughts to the site, If you do go for a Hymer and you are travelling a lot in Europe, then your £,s will go a lot further if you buy a left hooker either here or in Europe. Just google motorhome sales Europe and spend a few hours window shopping.    Regards Rick.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 16, 2008)

Once again thanks for the words of wisdom Nosha and Rick, all input is gratefully received and digested. 

Thanks

Wally


----------



## cipro (Jan 16, 2008)

Hazy-thoughts said:


> Hi there, Another new member here. My Wife and I are currently looking for a decent sized motorhome, possibly a big old Hymer. We aim to sell our house within the next 12mths and go a travelling, using mainly wildcamping sites across Europe. we hope to learn an awful lot from the site, and  hope that you will be able to help with our many questions.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...



Hi Wally & Helen you could look at euro-mobile which seem to be top end of the market in the European type MH. They have a false floor which is good for storage and are fully winterized for those winter full timing countries.however can be a little pricey.

All the best in your quest


----------



## Don (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome Hazy-Thoughts,
Big welcome from me. Dont know any thing about Hymers but you have certainly come to the right place to find out all that you need to know. Great friendly mob, with great light banter.

Don


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks and hello Cipro, I willl have a look at them too.

Hello right back Don, it seems a cracking site from what I have seen so far, really friendly members. Just what I need 

Wally


----------



## sundown (Jan 17, 2008)

helo wally and hellen, Ive just been reading this post and realised that I haven't said helo  (rude young man) afterall this is the "friendly site"
hope this rectifies the matter
sundown


----------



## avandriver (Jan 17, 2008)

sundown said:


> helo wally and hellen, Ive just been reading this post and realised that I haven't said helo  (rude young man) afterall this is the "friendly site"
> hope this rectifies the matter
> sundown




What a coincidence I was about to post the same 

Welcome 


Steve


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 18, 2008)

I was starting to think I smelt funny 

Thanks and Hello to you both


----------

